#  > Telecomunicações >  > Redes >  >  Treinamento Mikrotik Online - CATVBRASIL - Aberta as inscrições

## catvbrasil

Bem galera, demorou mais está saindo!!!


INTRODUÇÃO
Treinamento básico/intermediário/avançado de configuração do sistema Mikrotik. Este treinamento será uma interessante e detalhada introdução as funcionalidades deste sistema operacional e oferecerá aos participantes totais condições de colocar em prática todo o conteúdo aprendido.


A QUEM SE DESTINA ESTE TREINAMENTO
O treinamento é dirigido especialmente a administradores de redes, gerentes, encarregados da área de sistemas, donos de provedores, alunos e ex-alunos de treinamentos anteriores de Mikrotik, e a todos que desejam ter um maior conhecimento dos conceitos de roteamento em geral, e em especial com o produto Mikrotik. Ao final do treinamento, os participantes terão aprendido a configurar redes de qualquer dimensão com o Mikrotik, fazer roteamento, configurar serviços e usar os recursos de protocolo, telefonia IP, wireless, WDS, bridging, regras de firewall, queueing, sistemas de autenticação e tudo relativo a administração de redes LAN e WAN utilizado o Mikrotik.


QUAIS SÃO AS VANTAGENS EM UM TREINAMENTO ONLINE?
A começar pela disponibilidade e tempo, pois você irá estudar em casa ou no trabalho, com o tempo que tiver disponível. Outra vantagem é o custo, muito mais reduzido, pois não há deslocamento (passagens, hospedagens, alimentação e etc), e também não é necessário ter notebook. Mais uma vantagem, que sem dúvida é muito interessante, é o método de ensino. Os treinamentos existentes hoje são de 3 dias, aproximadamente, o que significa que para muitos, não existem chances reais de aprendizagem. No nosso método, o aluno que dirá em quanto tempo quer aprender, dedicando um pequeno tempo diário para os estudos. Quando se achar apto, poderá fazer um teste para passar para o próximo nível. Mais uma vantagem é que no final do treinamento completo, cada aluno montará em sua casa ou trabalho o seu Mikrotik e nossa equipe irá acessá-lo verificando todos os pontos de acerto e erros no mesmo, significando garantia de aprendizagem correta. Você poderá contar com um fórum fechado, dentro do próprio under-linux, exclusivo para os alunos para trocar idéias, e também poderá contar com e-mail para tirar dúvidas.

PREVISÃO DE INÍCIO: SEGUNDA QUINZENA DE JANEIRO DE 2008.

*C O M P A R A T I V O*

OUTRAS EMPRESAS:
VALOR DO TREINAMENTO: *R$1.100 (EM MÉDIA. VALOR A VISTA)*
DIAS DE TREINAMENTO: *4*
GASTOS EXTRAS: *PASSAGENS, HOSPEDAGEM, ALIMENTAÇÃO, OUTROS.*
HORAS / AULA / DIA: *6 HS POR DIA (total de 24hs)*
VALOR DA HORA / AULA: *46 REAIS POR HORA OU 275 REAIS POR DIA*
SUPORTE DURANTE O TREINAMENTO: *SOMENTE NAS AULAS*
AULAS PRÁTICAS: *DE 0 A 10%*
MÉTODO DE APRENDIZAGEM: *RÁPIDO*
PASSAGEM ENTRE OS MÓDULO: *DE ACORDO COM O CRONOGRAMA / AULA (DIRETO)*
CHANCE DE APRENDIZAGEM: *30%*
PROGRAMA DO TREINAMENTO: *BÁSICO / AVANÇADO*
CERTIFICADO: *SIM*
__________________________________________________ __________

VALOR DO MEU TREINAMENTO: *R$1.000 (FACILITADO, SEM JUROS)*
DIAS DE TREINAMENTO: *ATÉ 90 DIAS*
GASTOS EXTRAS: *NENHUM*
HORAS / AULA / DIA: *RECOMENDÁVEL 2 HORAS POR DIA (total de 167hs)*
VALOR DA HORA / HORA: *6 REAIS POR HORA OU 11 REAIS POR DIA*
SUPORTE DURANTE O TREINAMENTO: *FORUM PARTICULAR, EMAIL*
AULAS PRÁTICAS: *MÓDULO COMPOSTO SOMENTE COM AULAS PRÁTICAS*
MÉTODO DE APRENDIZAGEM: *LENTO OU RÁPIDO, ACOMPANHADO, DISCUTIDO, DE ACORDO COM O ALUNO (INDIVIDUAL)*
PASSAGEM ENTRE OS MÓDULO: *DE ACORDO COM O ALUNO. TESTES ENTRE OS MÓDULOS.*
CHANCE DE APRENDIZAGEM: *95%*
PROGRAMA DO TREINAMENTO: *BÁSICO / AVANÇADO / PRÁTICAS*
CERTIFICADO: *SIM*

Abaixo deixarei disponível para posteriores dúvidas... Quem quiser pode me enviar um email para [email protected] manifestando interesse. Estarei repassando novos procedimentos em breve através dos emails....

----------


## Magal

Agora teremos a chance de fazer o curso sem abandonar nossas atividades diárias.
Parabéns pela brilhante iniciativa

----------


## KaLNet

gostei
xD

----------


## microdouro

Boas

Pergunta. Este treinamento é credenciado na Mikrotik ou é uma iniciativa isolada ?
No primeiro caso seria bastante interssante para mim, pois já frequentei um treinamento de 4 dias em Malta, mas a matéria é muita e o tempo pouco e o aproveitamento não foi o melhor. Para alem da despesa, claro. Precisava de uma revisão, sim, mas ao meu ritmo.
Boa iniciativa. Parabens.

Saudações

MD

----------


## admskill

to dentro !

----------


## robsonfarias

parabéns pela iniciativa.
to dentro também!

----------


## accoelhodias

valeu amigo estava precisando deste trinamento mesmo

----------


## marcelaogm

A iniciativa é fantástica. Gostaria de parabenizar toda a equipe organizadora e dizer que quero muito fazer o treinamento.

Abraços

Marcelo

----------


## anarchist

estou no aguardo de informações! 

parabéns pela iniciativa!  :Wink:

----------


## JBMICROMAIS

Parabéns David!!

Quero participar sim e estarei no aguardo de informações!!

Aproveitando, quero desejar a todos os participantes um FELIZ NATAL e um ANO NOVO REPLETO DE REALIZAÇÕES!!

JB

----------


## ederamboni

vc tem uma tabela de preco? qto vai custa e como que faria?

dependendo dos horarios vagos e precos to dentro amigo....
email [email protected] com precos e tudo mais abracos....

----------


## naldorondow

Que Deus te de muita Saúde, paz e sabedoria.
Pois este seu gesto é muito nobre, com ele, pessoas como eu deixaremos de ser enganados com falsos E-bok, deste enganador Mercado Livre.
Que Deus te abençoe.

----------


## brenovale

Êêêêita David ("Shrek") Marconi ("CATV"),

aprendeu mesmo com o Alfonso e com o Alessio heim. Beleza de iniciativa.
Vou ficar torcendo pra ti menino... Precisando, tamos aí.
Abraço.

Breno ("Mineirin") Vale

----------


## catvbrasil

> Êêêêita David ("Shrek") Marconi ("CATV"),
> 
> aprendeu mesmo com o Alfonso e com o Alessio heim. Beleza de iniciativa.
> Vou ficar torcendo pra ti menino... Precisando, tamos aí.
> Abraço.
> 
> Breno ("Mineirin") Vale


oPAAAAAAAA.. E ae rapaz!!! Apareceu!!! rssssssssssssssss.............. Poooo... O homem do "programa assassino"!!! Resolveu o lance daquele soft???

----------


## iacosta

Tenho interresse !! Manda mais informações email : [email protected]

----------


## Roberto21

> Que Deus te de muita Saúde, paz e sabedoria.
> Pois este seu gesto é muito nobre, com ele, pessoas como eu deixaremos de ser enganados com falsos E-bok, deste enganador Mercado Livre.
> Que Deus te abençoe.


ehehehehhehe
Me adiciona ai que te mando uma apostila de verdade do MK.


Abração.

PS:Isso não quer dizer que você não tem que fazer o curso do catv, mas com a apostila ajuda mais ainda...

----------


## catvbrasil

> ehehehehhehe
> Me adiciona ai que te mando uma apostila de verdade do MK.
> 
> 
> Abração.
> 
> PS:Isso não quer dizer que você não tem que fazer o curso do catv, mas com a apostila ajuda mais ainda...


Vc é o cara!!! Valeu!!

----------


## ederamboni

> ehehehehhehe
> Me adiciona ai que te mando uma apostila de verdade do MK.
> 
> 
> Abração.
> 
> PS:Isso não quer dizer que você não tem que fazer o curso do catv, mas com a apostila ajuda mais ainda...


amigo eu te adicionei pra pega essa apostila ok 
abracos...

----------


## catvbrasil

> amigo eu te adicionei pra pega essa apostila ok 
> abracos...


Por favor, não transformem o meu tópico em tópico de pirataria... O lance desta apostila do Maia já foi discutido aqui... O tópico é sobre o treinamento e não troca de material... Obrigado.......

----------


## ederamboni

> Por favor, não transformem o meu tópico em tópico de pirataria... O lance desta apostila do Maia já foi discutido aqui... O tópico é sobre o treinamento e não troca de material... Obrigado.......


cara foi mal nao quis prejudicar ninguem tanto que vou fazer treinamento so quero mais material pra ler...

informacao nunca e demais .... queria saber mais detalhes sobre seu curso... dias etc.. valores e tudo mais 
abracos...

obs: nao se ofenda pela msg minha acima do material e que eu gosto de muita informacao...

----------


## raa_

se puder mandar os preços e outras informaçoes
[email protected]

parabens pela iniciativa
abraço

----------


## catvbrasil

> cara foi mal nao quis prejudicar ninguem tanto que vou fazer treinamento so quero mais material pra ler...
> 
> informacao nunca e demais .... queria saber mais detalhes sobre seu curso... dias etc.. valores e tudo mais 
> abracos...
> 
> obs: nao se ofenda pela msg minha acima do material e que eu gosto de muita informacao...


Amigo, só comuniquei pois tinha um tópico distribuindo ilicitamente o material do treinamento do MAIA, aqui no under e foi deletado... Sobre o treinamento, mande um email para [email protected]

Cordialmente,

----------


## jnobre22

Esse Curso Vai Incluir Todos Os Leveis???

----------


## naldorondow

Que Deus possa te reconpensar, por este gesto nobre em querer de alguma forma ajudar ao seu semelhante. Estou aguradando a segunda quinzena de janeiro.
Valeu David. :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## pretinho

> Bem galera, demorou mais está saindo!!!
> 
> 
> INTRODUÇÃO
> Treinamento básico/intermediário/avançado de configuração do sistema Mikrotik. Este treinamento será uma interessante e detalhada introdução as funcionalidades deste sistema operacional e oferecerá aos participantes totais condições de colocar em prática todo o conteúdo aprendido.
> 
> 
> A QUEM SE DESTINA ESTE TREINAMENTO
> O treinamento é dirigido especialmente a administradores de redes, gerentes, encarregados da área de sistemas, donos de provedores, alunos e ex-alunos de treinamentos anteriores de Mikrotik, e a todos que desejam ter um maior conhecimento dos conceitos de roteamento em geral, e em especial com o produto Mikrotik. Ao final do treinamento, os participantes terão aprendido a configurar redes de qualquer dimensão com o Mikrotik, fazer roteamento, configurar serviços e usar os recursos de protocolo, telefonia IP, wireless, WDS, bridging, regras de firewall, queueing, sistemas de autenticação e tudo relativo a administração de redes LAN e WAN utilizado o Mikrotik.
> ...


Muito boa ideia vou fazer tambem esse treinamento.

----------


## cleciorodrigo

Eu tambem vo faze o treinamento, porem enviei o e-mail e não recebi a mensagem de confirmação

Abraços

----------


## jeancarlosdf

A iniciativa do CATV foi muito boa.


Estou interessado no curso ja enviei e-mail e nao recebi a confirmação...
Estou no aguardo...

Desejo a todos q participam do Under-Linux um Feliz Natal e um Prospero Ano Novo.

Falow!!!!!

----------


## catvbrasil

> A iniciativa do CATV foi muito boa.
> 
> 
> Estou interessado no curso ja enviei e-mail e nao recebi a confirmação...
> Estou no aguardo...
> 
> Desejo a todos q participam do Under-Linux um Feliz Natal e um Prospero Ano Novo.
> 
> Falow!!!!!


Estarei enviando informações nos próximos dias... Estou no RJ!!!!

----------


## minelli

Espero maiores informações por e-mail [email protected]

----------


## pretinho

Por favor envie para mim informações e datas deste curso de mikrotik.Eu gostaria muito de fazer esse treinamento.

email:[email protected]

----------


## ariew

Olá amigos, agora temos uma grande oportunidade em aprendermos e conhecermos mais o sistema mikrotik. Esse iniciativa é muito boa. Parabens!!

Contudo, tenho q aki um argumento interessante pra discutirmos e analisarmos.
Aki n forum todos tem contribuido e ajudado gratuitamente, porém, é claro, o Catvbrasil, não vai ter o trabalhao todo e d graça. Tem claro!, q cobrar pelo curso e pela ensino repassado. Entretanto, gostaria d pedir a todos q analisem os valores da seguinte forma: como estamos aki n forum, com despesas reduzidas, curso on-line, papel zero. Entao poderiamos reduzir o valor d curso ou ainda dividi-lo em mais parcelas. Porque? Bom creio q poderiamos abranger mais amigos aki d forum com um valor mais acessivel, ou diria "q caiba n bolso d brasileiro".......rsrsrs.

Obrigado. Vlw!

----------


## arthursena_

> Bem galera, demorou mais está saindo!!!
> 
> 
> INTRODUÇÃO
> Treinamento básico/intermediário/avançado de configuração do sistema Mikrotik. Este treinamento será uma interessante e detalhada introdução as funcionalidades deste sistema operacional e oferecerá aos participantes totais condições de colocar em prática todo o conteúdo aprendido.
> 
> 
> A QUEM SE DESTINA ESTE TREINAMENTO
> O treinamento é dirigido especialmente a administradores de redes, gerentes, encarregados da área de sistemas, donos de provedores, alunos e ex-alunos de treinamentos anteriores de Mikrotik, e a todos que desejam ter um maior conhecimento dos conceitos de roteamento em geral, e em especial com o produto Mikrotik. Ao final do treinamento, os participantes terão aprendido a configurar redes de qualquer dimensão com o Mikrotik, fazer roteamento, configurar serviços e usar os recursos de protocolo, telefonia IP, wireless, WDS, bridging, regras de firewall, queueing, sistemas de autenticação e tudo relativo a administração de redes LAN e WAN utilizado o Mikrotik.
> ...


opa
ótima ideia CATV,bem pensado

estou dentro tbm
aguardo mais detalhes sobre o treinamento

[email protected]

----------


## Elliott

Let's do this =) Eh isso aee! So falta saber os valores!!!

----------


## ariew

E ai galera under...........

Recebi um e-mail do Catvbrasil com as confirmações e valores d curso de mikrotik. Confeso q recebi um susto, pois o valor d curso é praticamente o mesmo do mikrotik tradicional. 

CLARO!!! 

Insisto, o Catvbrasil teve q eleborar, preparar, tempo..... em fim teve a ideia..... e tem condições pra isso, convenhamos o kra é fudido.......rsrsrs..... muito bom mesmo.

Só q ainda bato n mesma tecla, e acredito q muitos aki d under tambem tem a mesma visao. Poderiamos ter um curso mais acessivel, os + barato ou dividido em + parcelas pra facilitar.......pois o dimdim t complicado......rsrsrs......

Agradeço mais uma vez. Obrigado. Vlw!

----------


## taq

> E ai galera under...........
> 
> Recebi um e-mail do Catvbrasil com as confirmações e valores d curso de mikrotik. Confeso q recebi um susto, pois o valor d curso é praticamente o mesmo do mikrotik tradicional.
> 
> CLARO!!!
> 
> Insisto, o Catvbrasil teve q eleborar, preparar, tempo..... em fim teve a ideia..... e tem condições pra isso, convenhamos o kra é fudido.......rsrsrs..... muito bom mesmo.
> 
> Só q ainda bato n mesma tecla, e acredito q muitos aki d under tambem tem a mesma visao. Poderiamos ter um curso mais acessivel, os + barato ou dividido em + parcelas pra facilitar.......pois o dimdim t complicado......rsrsrs......
> ...


Concordo plenamente com o dito acima. 
O valor ainda está alto (ou pelo menos a divisão em parcelas é pouca: entrada+30+60). 
Seria legal todo mundo participar, ou pelo menos, a grande maioria...

TaQ  :Smile:

----------


## catvbrasil

> E ai galera under...........
> 
> Recebi um e-mail do Catvbrasil com as confirmações e valores d curso de mikrotik. Confeso q recebi um susto, pois o valor d curso é praticamente o mesmo do mikrotik tradicional. 
> 
> CLARO!!! 
> 
> Insisto, o Catvbrasil teve q eleborar, preparar, tempo..... em fim teve a ideia..... e tem condições pra isso, convenhamos o kra é fudido.......rsrsrs..... muito bom mesmo.
> 
> Só q ainda bato n mesma tecla, e acredito q muitos aki d under tambem tem a mesma visao. Poderiamos ter um curso mais acessivel, os + barato ou dividido em + parcelas pra facilitar.......pois o dimdim t complicado......rsrsrs......
> ...


Amigo, acho que você se equivocou com os meus valores... Vou lhe mostrar que o meu valor é praticamente de graça. 

*C O M P A R A T I V O*

OUTRAS EMPRESAS:
VALOR DO TREINAMENTO: *R$1.100 (EM MÉDIA. VALOR A VISTA)*
DIAS DE TREINAMENTO: *4*
GASTOS EXTRAS: *PASSAGENS, HOSPEDAGEM, ALIMENTAÇÃO, OUTROS.*
HORAS / AULA / DIA: *6 HS POR DIA (total de 24hs)*
VALOR DA HORA / AULA: *46 REAIS POR HORA OU 275 REAIS POR DIA*
SUPORTE DURANTE O TREINAMENTO: *SOMENTE NAS AULAS*
AULAS PRÁTICAS: *DE 0 A 10%*
MÉTODO DE APRENDIZAGEM: *RÁPIDO*
PASSAGEM ENTRE OS MÓDULO: *DE ACORDO COM O CRONOGRAMA / AULA (DIRETO)*
CHANCE DE APRENDIZAGEM: *30%*
PROGRAMA DO TREINAMENTO: *BÁSICO / AVANÇADO*
CERTIFICADO: *SIM*
__________________________________________________ __________

VALOR DO MEU TREINAMENTO: *R$1.000 (FACILITADO, SEM JUROS)*
DIAS DE TREINAMENTO: *ATÉ 90 DIAS*
GASTOS EXTRAS: *NENHUM*
HORAS / AULA / DIA: *RECOMENDÁVEL 2 HORAS POR DIA (total de 167hs)*
VALOR DA HORA / HORA: *6 REAIS POR HORA OU 11 REAIS POR DIA*
SUPORTE DURANTE O TREINAMENTO: *FORUM PARTICULAR, EMAIL*
AULAS PRÁTICAS: *MÓDULO COMPOSTO SOMENTE COM AULAS PRÁTICAS*
MÉTODO DE APRENDIZAGEM: *LENTO OU RÁPIDO, ACOMPANHADO, DISCUTIDO, DE ACORDO COM O ALUNO (INDIVIDUAL)*
PASSAGEM ENTRE OS MÓDULO: *DE ACORDO COM O ALUNO. TESTES ENTRE OS MÓDULOS.*
CHANCE DE APRENDIZAGEM: *95%*
PROGRAMA DO TREINAMENTO: *BÁSICO / AVANÇADO / PRÁTICAS*
CERTIFICADO: *SIM*


Será que tá caro??? rssssssssssssss

----------


## renatosdo

eu não falo nada, se eu quisesse gastar dinheiro faria SAP ou ORACLE, ou os dois juntos, mas como podem ver são muito caros, então não faço srsr..............

mikrotik é bom gostei mas pagar 1.000 ou 2.000 em curso não pago mesmo, aprendo soziho srsr ou tento srsr......

porque se eu for pagar 1.000 ou 2.000 eu junto o dinheiro e vô fazer SAP, retorno garantido, em alguns mêses em cima do investimento.

----------


## cleciorodrigo

Amigo eu não recebi o e-mail com os valores e maiores informações pode mandar pra mim [email protected]




> Amigo, acho que você se equivocou com os meus valores... Vou lhe mostrar que o meu valor é praticamente de graça. 
> 
> *C O M P A R A T I V O*
> 
> OUTRAS EMPRESAS:
> VALOR DO TREINAMENTO: *R$1.100 (EM MÉDIA. VALOR A VISTA)*
> DIAS DE TREINAMENTO: *4*
> GASTOS EXTRAS: *PASSAGENS, HOSPEDAGEM, ALIMENTAÇÃO, OUTROS.*
> HORAS / AULA / DIA: *6 HS POR DIA (total de 24hs)*
> ...

----------


## cleciorodrigo

Renato vc tem razão em alguns potos, porem td investimento é valido nessa nossa area de atuação que não para de crescer, e de se atualizar a cada dia, agora o retorno é fruto de um bom trabalho, porem o bom trabalho depende muito da dedicação de cada um.

Acho que muitos aqui acharam caros, outros razoaveis, porem não esta fora do valor de mercado, seja ele pra qualquer curso neh?? agora não podemos jogar pedras no CATV se não fosse o manual do wiki tanto eu quanto muitos outros, não estariam hoje usando o mikrotik tah certo que hoje o forum esta repletos de dicas, o pessoal colaborando mais o CATV foi quem trouxe o mikrotik ate a grande maioria aqui, e em td o casso conhecimento é bem mais precioso de quem trabalha com informatica/tecnologia

Falow




> eu não falo nada, se eu quisesse gastar dinheiro faria SAP ou ORACLE, ou os dois juntos, mas como podem ver são muito caros, então não faço srsr..............
> 
> mikrotik é bom gostei mas pagar 1.000 ou 2.000 em curso não pago mesmo, aprendo soziho srsr ou tento srsr......
> 
> porque se eu for pagar 1.000 ou 2.000 eu junto o dinheiro e vô fazer SAP, retorno garantido, em alguns mêses em cima do investimento.

----------


## ariew

> Amigo, acho que você se equivocou com os meus valores... Vou lhe mostrar que o meu valor é praticamente de graça. 
> 
> *C O M P A R A T I V O*
> 
> OUTRAS EMPRESAS:
> VALOR DO TREINAMENTO: *R$1.100 (EM MÉDIA. VALOR A VISTA)*
> DIAS DE TREINAMENTO: *4*
> GASTOS EXTRAS: *PASSAGENS, HOSPEDAGEM, ALIMENTAÇÃO, OUTROS.*
> HORAS / AULA / DIA: *6 HS POR DIA (total de 24hs)*
> ...





David, tdo bem?

Kra concordo plenamente com a comparação. É verdade q existe inumeras vantagens pra quem faz o curso on-line. O problema q é o custo, q ainda ta caro sim......claro n minha opiniao. Bom como vc foi o mentor desse curso on-line, logico q somente vc sabe o real valor desse curso..........imagino o trabalhao q isso dá.

Só estou tentado democratizar o valor do curso. Pois como a grande maioria ainda é aprendiz e nem todos tem condições de pagar R$ 333,00 por mes. Uma ideia seria dividir o valor d curso em mais parcelas, ou ainda, uma entrada d R$300,00 e + 4 de R$175,00, por exemplo. Sei lá...........algo parecido.

Idéias são validas e servem pra serem discutidas. A minha opiniao é essa. Claro q vou fazer o curso d mesmo jeito, pois preciso realmente aprender mais desse kra mk.......

Obrigado mais uma vez. t logo

----------


## ariew

> Renato vc tem razão em alguns potos, porem td investimento é valido nessa nossa area de atuação que não para de crescer, e de se atualizar a cada dia, agora o retorno é fruto de um bom trabalho, porem o bom trabalho depende muito da dedicação de cada um.
> 
> Acho que muitos aqui acharam caros, outros razoaveis, porem não esta fora do valor de mercado, seja ele pra qualquer curso neh?? agora não podemos jogar pedras no CATV se não fosse o manual do wiki tanto eu quanto muitos outros, não estariam hoje usando o mikrotik tah certo que hoje o forum esta repletos de dicas, o pessoal colaborando mais o CATV foi quem trouxe o mikrotik ate a grande maioria aqui, e em td o casso conhecimento é bem mais precioso de quem trabalha com informatica/tecnologia
> 
> Falow




Concordo plenamente com vc. O kra é bom e tem ajudado muitos, inclusive eu particularmente. Porém discordo d nosso amigo Renato pois n area q estamos todos investimentos sao validos. E claro cursos bons realmente sao caros. Infelizmente.......

----------


## catvbrasil

> David, tdo bem?
> 
> Kra concordo plenamente com a comparação. É verdade q existe inumeras vantagens pra quem faz o curso on-line. O problema q é o custo, q ainda ta caro sim......claro n minha opiniao. Bom como vc foi o mentor desse curso on-line, logico q somente vc sabe o real valor desse curso..........imagino o trabalhao q isso dá.
> 
> Só estou tentado democratizar o valor do curso. Pois como a grande maioria ainda é aprendiz e nem todos tem condições de pagar R$ 333,00 por mes. Uma ideia seria dividir o valor d curso em mais parcelas, ou ainda, uma entrada d R$300,00 e + 4 de R$175,00, por exemplo. Sei lá...........algo parecido.
> 
> Idéias são validas e servem pra serem discutidas. A minha opiniao é essa. Claro q vou fazer o curso d mesmo jeito, pois preciso realmente aprender mais desse kra mk.......
> 
> Obrigado mais uma vez. t logo



A questão do pagamento, estou estudando com o pessoal aqui sobre isso... Terminando as confirmações de quem vai participar, estarei enviando os procedimentos...

----------


## Magal

Minha inscrição já está confirmada.

----------


## renatosdo

> Renato vc tem razão em alguns potos, porem td investimento é valido nessa nossa area de atuação que não para de crescer, e de se atualizar a cada dia, agora o retorno é fruto de um bom trabalho, porem o bom trabalho depende muito da dedicação de cada um.
> 
> Acho que muitos aqui acharam caros, outros razoaveis, porem não esta fora do valor de mercado, seja ele pra qualquer curso neh?? agora não podemos jogar pedras no CATV se não fosse o manual do wiki tanto eu quanto muitos outros, não estariam hoje usando o mikrotik tah certo que hoje o forum esta repletos de dicas, o pessoal colaborando mais o CATV foi quem trouxe o mikrotik ate a grande maioria aqui, e em td o casso conhecimento é bem mais precioso de quem trabalha com informatica/tecnologia
> 
> Falow



cara, mas veja dá seguinte forma, sabe quanto é um curso bom de SAP, em torno de 10.000 a 20.000, preço de mercado.....

agora me diz quanto um cara formado em SAP ganha, bem começemos pelas partes que dizem SAPISTA no mercado é raro, porque é muito caro o curso...........e ainda tem o agravante de saber inglês..

então um consultor em SAP hojé ganha em media, 5.000 a 10.000, digo isso porque um amigo meu deixou a petrobras para trabalhar em empreiteira para ganhar mais.............


digo retorno garantido porque é garantido srsrrs, não tem sapista cara no mercado é raro é um ou outro.....................

A idéia do CATV é boa, mas pelo que eu vejo o pessoal reclamando tá caro...........


Mas ele não tá errado, ele tá certo, só que tipo eu não pago, não é o se o programa de ensino dele é ruim ou ele não entende, só que eu renato não pago srs, se fosse pra pagar ia fazer SAP e ORACLE...............que vo ganhar muito mais, com toda a certeza do mundo.......

porque só o curso de ORACLE, você não encontra a menos de 3.000 isso por baixo..........

SAP então é o olho dá cara, os dois juntos dá pra comprar um carro popular bom ..

isso que eu penso, se é pra fazer, se é pra investir, vô no que é mas certo.............

----------


## kurtenet

Eu gostaria muito de participar do seu curso, mais os 333,00 vai me aperta muito, c tiver como almentar a quantidade de parcelas ai vai da pra mim participar.

Mais acho que sua ideia e otima e se nao der pra mim participar, desejo todo sucesso para seu projeto.

----------


## Magal

Amigos do fórum

Nos geralmente associamos o conceito de caro ou barato ao valor de um produto. Este é um erro muito comum.
Caro ou barato refere-se à relação custo/benefício do produto em questão, e não somente ao valor financeiro.
Devemos sempre levar em conta que vantagens estaremos recebendo ao optar por um produto. 
Cara são as coisas pela qual pagamos mais do que elas podem nos dar em retorno.
Baratas são as coisas que pagamos menos do que elas podem nos dar em retorno.

Obs: Não estou discordando da opinião de ninguém, apenas estou expondo os meus conceitos.

----------


## lucianogf

pessoal..

não tenho nada a ver com o curso muito menos com a preparação do mesmo...

mas penso o seguinte, quanto mais parcelas mais insolventes... o cara depois que faz o curso, ainda mais por internet, nem vai se preocupar em pagar...

tem gente que é insolvente (nó cego) ao extermo... esse é um dos grandes problemas que vejo...

Fiz alguns cursos de Linux e gastei 5.000,00 R$ e mais 2.000,00 R$ no curso de cabeamento estruturado. Fiquei dois meses estudando 14 horas por dia, estes cursos não foram baratos, mas se for comparar esse aqui tá caro...


Não sei qual o teor do curso, mas tem que ser muito avançado e muito detalhado pra valer a pena...

----------


## ariew

> A questão do pagamento, estou estudando com o pessoal aqui sobre isso... Terminando as confirmações de quem vai participar, estarei enviando os procedimentos...




Otimo Aguardo confirmação. Obrigado

----------


## anarchist

catv, ainda não recebi nada falando do curso, favor envia pro meu e-mail...

[email protected]

----------


## alexsuarezferreira

manda pro meu tambem, [email protected]

----------


## KaLNet

[email protected]

----------


## cleciorodrigo

CATV vc fiko de tenta melhorar as formas de pagamento, pq em 3X fica meio puxado ainda mais no começo de ano ehhehehe IPVA, Licenciamento HAUAHuah eai consegui alguma coisa tipo 5x???

Falow

Clecio

----------


## froyer

CATV... faz tipo 5 x no cheque... consulta o cheque e boa.. a gente manda pelo correio...
abs

----------


## pretinho

É verdade esta meio puxado para pagar o curso é otimo este é o curso q eu gostaria de fazer mais acho q não vai dar pra mim fazer.

Valeu David!!!!!

----------


## minelli

CATV pretendo fazer o curso, mas vou aguardo formas de pagamentos e valores.

----------


## Magal

CATV, já tem data para o curso?

----------


## eugeniomarques

rapaz.. nao sei se vou ter os mil... mas tou dentro.. tou dentro...

----------


## Magal

Só estou aquardando a data do curso para começar, melhor seria depois da semana do carnaval.

----------


## froyer

Também estou ansioso..

----------


## catvbrasil

> Também estou ansioso..


Galera, estou meio ausente do forum por estar no RJ cuidando de negócios... Dia 7 estarei em Fortaleza, voltando ao normal com nossas atividades... Entrarei em contato com cada um.... Obrigado...

----------


## ADRIANOPGTUOL

Amigos, essa é a minha primeira postagem neste topico, nao vi topico todo, mas fiquei muito interessado neste curso, mas o valor, não ficou bem claro, pode me informar, catv?

Pois comprei rotherbord 500r5 series e nao estou conseguindo acessa-la de forma nenhuma, ja tentei pela porta lan, pela serial, e mesmo assim nao consigo.

Gostaria de se possivel que me desse uma pequena orientação sobre o que poderia ser feito para solucionar o problema, pois em se tratando de mikrotik ainda estou igual arroz com casca, cru de tudo.

E aqui perto da minha cidade as pessoas que fazem esse tipo de configuração sao poucas, para nao dizer que nao tem.

sds

----------


## m4d3

> Amigo, acho que você se equivocou com os meus valores... Vou lhe mostrar que o meu valor é praticamente de graça. 
> 
> *C O M P A R A T I V O*
> 
> OUTRAS EMPRESAS:
> VALOR DO TREINAMENTO: *R$1.100 (EM MÉDIA. VALOR A VISTA)*
> DIAS DE TREINAMENTO: *4*
> GASTOS EXTRAS: *PASSAGENS, HOSPEDAGEM, ALIMENTAÇÃO, OUTROS.*
> HORAS / AULA / DIA: *6 HS POR DIA (total de 24hs)*
> ...


CA, conheço um pouco do seu trabalho e sei que és um profissional competente, que se esforça em ajudar muitos do fórum que sequer voltam pra dizer obrigado, que suas contribuições para este fórum são valiosas e quero tirar algumas dúvidas a respeito do curso que podem servir a todos.


DIAS DE TREINAMENTO: *ATÉ 90 DIAS*
* Como funciona, são dias corridos? com hora marcada? participam quantos alunos por vez, perdeu uma aula! tem direito a repor ?

VALOR DA HORA / DIA: *6 REAIS POR HORA OU 11 REAIS POR DIA*
* O valor por hora ou dia é descontado a cada dia de treinamento ou é apenas (acredito que seja) um mero exemplo do que se paga.

SUPORTE DURANTE O TREINAMENTO: *FORUM PARTICULAR, EMAIL*
* Me parece que a diferença para outros cursos é a duração pois ambos tem suporte durante o treinamento apenas, me corrija se eu estiver errado.

AULAS PRÁTICAS: *MÓDULO COMPOSTO SOMENTE COM AULAS PRÁTICAS*
* Como funcionariam as aulas práticas, via VOIP com servidor cedido pelo treinador ?

MÉTODO DE APRENDIZAGEM: *LENTO OU RÁPIDO, ACOMPANHADO, DISCUTIDO, DE ACORDO COM O ALUNO (INDIVIDUAL)*
* Não entendi, o prazo máximo é 90 dias ou os mais lerdos vão ter mais tempo?

PASSAGEM ENTRE OS MÓDULO: *DE ACORDO COM O ALUNO.* 
* Muito bom, mas neste método de ensino o controle de alunos fica bem complicado, como pretende aplicar isso na prática ?


CHANCE DE APRENDIZAGEM: *95%*
* Me explique melhor de onde saiu este percentual excelente.

PROGRAMA DO TREINAMENTO: *BÁSICO / AVANÇADO / PRÁTICAS*
* Muito bom dividir o treinamento facilita bastante. Algo a comentar ?

CERTIFICADO: *SIM*
* Quem é o emitente do certificado, o mesmo tem validade perante os orgãos competentes, a instituição é reconhecida, o certificado é registrado, quais as qualificações do emitente.

E POR ULTIMO
* Como fará para gerenciar todos estes alunos sendo que o treinamento de 2 horas diárias recomendado tomarão muito do seu tempo, pretende formar uma equipe ou ela já esta formada, qual estrutura pretende disponibilizar aos alunos e ex-alunos do seu curso.

Fico muito grato por qualquer exclarecimento e tenho fé que será um empreendimento de sucesso, desde já desejo-lhe muita sorte nesta empreitada.

Grande abraço

M4D3

----------


## catvbrasil

> CA, conheço um pouco do seu trabalho e sei que és um profissional competente, que se esforça em ajudar muitos do fórum que sequer voltam pra dizer obrigado, que suas contribuições para este fórum são valiosas e quero tirar algumas dúvidas a respeito do curso que podem servir a todos.
> 
> 
> DIAS DE TREINAMENTO: *ATÉ 90 DIAS*
> * Como funciona, são dias corridos? com hora marcada? participam quantos alunos por vez, perdeu uma aula! tem direito a repor ?
> 
> VALOR DA HORA / DIA: *6 REAIS POR HORA OU 11 REAIS POR DIA*
> * O valor por hora ou dia é descontado a cada dia de treinamento ou é apenas (acredito que seja) um mero exemplo do que se paga.
> 
> ...


Vamos lá:

Respondendo:

1) O prazo é aproximado para cada aluno estudar... Isso significará que cada aluno poderá levar de 7 dias até 90 dias para estudar todo o conteúdo das matérias e consequentemente realizar um teste online para receber o certificado.

2) É um mero comparativo. O valor do treinamento é um só...

3) Bom, não sei como são os outros. Sei que a MD Brasil possue um forum pós-curso e não durante o treinamento. O treinamento oficial que participei, não teve nada pós treinamento...

4) O treinamento está divido em 4 partes. A última terá exemplos práticos para o aluno realizar em sua própria casa. No final de tudo, o aluno montará seu servidor e nossa equipe entrará neste servidor para avaliá-lo...

5) O método de aprendizagem dos cursos presenciais, não disponibilizam de muito tempo e nem de pessoal para acompanhar cada aluno. Você realiza ele no cronograma do treinamento. Neste, o aluno irá estudar em CASA, de acordo com sua disponibilidade. Cada etapa que ele estudar poderá tirar dúvidas, compartilhar idéias e etc, junto de nós e outros usuários.

6) Cada aluno receberá o material para estudar... Tendo dúvidas serão tiradas como informei. Agora o seguinte, quando ele terminar aquela fase, modulo ou apostila, poderá realizar um teste (com questões estudadas daquele módulo) e passar para a próxima apostila. Acredito que além de não forçar as pessoas a aprenderem dentro daquele tempo, cada um ficará mais a vontade de estudar, sem medo de ficar para trás.

7) O percentual é representativo também, mas convenhamos que um treinamento sem aquela obrigatoriedade de horário ou tempo, o aluno pode estudar com mais calma, aprender cada coisa de uma vez e também caso não entenda poderá perguntar até aprender... Acho que por isso é maior a porcentagem. Isso tiramos de exemplo dos treinamentos oficiais... São 4 dias para aprender todo o sistema. O pessoal não possui tempo suficiente para acompanhar cada aluno... Tenho vários exemplos de pessoas que participaram e não aprenderam... Tenho até clientes que me pagam que fizeram vários treinamentos e não aprenderam muita coisa.

8) Basicamente dividi em 4 partes... a última será exemplos práticos de configuração e muito mais coisas.

9) Certificado sempre é certificado. Então, basicamente, nenhum certificado que não seja o "oficial" deveria ser válido. Na verdade tudo depende de onde será usado ou apresentado. Fiz o treinamento oficial e tem quase 1 ano e não entregaram o certificado (que neste meu caso é oficial)... Não fiz muita questão, pois o mais importante para mim foi a aprendizagem... Nada adianta termos um certificado "oficial" se o cara não aprende nada... Simplificando, é um certificado, chancelado, emitido por minha empresa. 

10) Bom, a principio cada um receberá as apostilas em casa e estudará por conta própria. O lance das 2 horas são sugestivas. Dentro do período do treinamento, o aluno contará com email para tirar dúvidas e um forum fechado. Após o treinamento cada aluno contará por um período, a acessoria pelo mesmo email e forum. Só para constar, este método é utilizado por várias empresas, entre elas, o instituto universal brasileiro... Acho que desta forma ficará bem interessante.

Obrigado pelas perguntas e caso você tenha alguma sugestão, entre em contato, ok???

----------


## froyer

Eu tenho uma sugestão...
Vencido o prazo de suporte pós conclusão do treinamento, você poderia cobrar um *pequeno* valor mensal e continuar disponibilizando o suporte via email/fórum...  :Smile: 
É isso ai...
Abraços

----------


## dougmoraes

Pessoal alguem sabe ou ja iniciou os cursos que o David iria ou irá ministrar?????

----------


## catvbrasil

> Pessoal alguem sabe ou ja iniciou os cursos que o David iria ou irá ministrar?????


Amigo nos próximos dias, entrarei em contato. Estou corrigindo todo o material para iniciar o treinamento...

----------


## catvbrasil

Então. O material encontra-se finalizado, e estou enviando email para os interessados com o processo de inscrição. Iniciaremos na segunda quinzena de fevereiro. 

O pessoal que gostaria de parcelar de outras formas, podem entrar em contato para combinarmos... 


Ficou dividido em 4 partes, senda a última com vários exemplos de configurações, macetes e dicas... No final, cada um poderá montar seu servidor e nossa equipe irá analizá-lo apresentando ao participante os acertos e erros dos mesmo.... 

No mais, dúvidas, aqui mesmo ou em PVT........


Cordialmente, David Marcony - CATVBRASIL

----------


## froyer

> Então. O material encontra-se finalizado, e estou enviando email para..............
> 
> Firewall completo, cache de páginas, inclusive youtube, cache DNS, proxyfull, autenticação com página de bloqueio e aviso, sistema de avisos para DHCP, PPPoE ou IP Fixo, LoadBalance por NTH, Rotas estáticas, Portas ou Serviços, QoS completa, Conectividade, radios, MSN, VPNs, priorizações, VoIP e muito mais...


Olá Dadid... o curso vai abranger tudo isso tbm?
Vlw

----------


## catvbrasil

> Olá Dadid... o curso vai abranger tudo isso tbm?
> Vlw


E muito mais!!!

----------


## calangonet

salve. 
amigo adicione meu e-mail, quero informações sobre esse curso, pois tenho certeza que será tão proveitoso quanto as dicas que vc nos dá nesse forum ...

vc poderia disponibilizar uma pagina para fazermos as matriculas.


[email protected]

valeu !

----------


## catvbrasil

> salve. 
> amigo adicione meu e-mail, quero informações sobre esse curso, pois tenho certeza que será tão proveitoso quanto as dicas que vc nos dá nesse forum ...
> 
> vc poderia disponibilizar uma pagina para fazermos as matriculas.
> 
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> valeu !


Amigo enviei as informações para o seu email......

----------


## minelli

Tb aguardo contato.

----------


## Magal

Aguardo contato, obrigado

----------


## carlinhotocabrabo

tambem tenho interesse ( [email protected] ) :Itsme:

----------


## catvbrasil

> tambem tenho interesse ( [email protected] )


Amigo, encaminhei informações para o seu email... Qualquer dúvida, entre em contato novamente......

----------


## jnobre22

oi como faço pra me matricular





> Amigo, encaminhei informações para o seu email... Qualquer dúvida, entre em contato novamente......

----------


## catvbrasil

> oi como faço pra me matricular


 
Opa!!! Qual o seu email???

----------


## cleciorodrigo

Gostaria de informações tambem




> Amigo, encaminhei informações para o seu email... Qualquer dúvida, entre em contato novamente......

----------


## catvbrasil

> Gostaria de informações tambem


Deixa seu email..... Obrigado.....

----------


## jnobre22

[email protected]

----------


## voiplink

queria saber como matricular e o conteudo do curso [email protected]

----------


## catvbrasil

> queria saber como matricular e o conteudo do curso [email protected]


Amigo enviei informações para o seu email.....

----------


## antoniooracio

David, cara to so esperando o andamento do curso pois eu e um amigo meu iremos fazer.
fico no aguardo de mais informações de inicio de aulas e demais informáções

[email protected]

----------


## camaralink

favor enviar pro meu email informaçoes do curso 
[email protected]

----------


## catvbrasil

> David, cara to so esperando o andamento do curso pois eu e um amigo meu iremos fazer.
> fico no aguardo de mais informações de inicio de aulas e demais informáções
> 
> [email protected]


 

Enviei informações para o seu email.......

----------


## catvbrasil

> favor enviar pro meu email informaçoes do curso 
> [email protected]


 
Enviei informações para o seu email.......

----------


## Elliott

Gostaria de saber mais informaçãoes!!!! [email protected]

----------


## kurtenet

David, tambem vo participar [email protected]

----------


## LeoJfa

Caros, Esse seu teinamento ainda encontra-se disponivel, caso ainda esteja poderia encaminhar-me o valor dos 3 modulos, ou o valor de R$ 1000,00 compreende os 3 módulos. Esse treinamento é reconhecido pela mikrotik Att. Leandro

----------


## catvbrasil

> Caros, Esse seu teinamento ainda encontra-se disponivel, caso ainda esteja poderia encaminhar-me o valor dos 3 modulos, ou o valor de R$ 1000,00 compreende os 3 módulos. Esse treinamento é reconhecido pela mikrotik Att. Leandro


Respondendo.......

Este valor é para os 4 módulos. São os 3 normais e mais 1 com exemplos práticos, dicas e soluções... Podemos considerar como módulo prático. Sobre o reconhecimento não é, mas o conteúdo é melhor que os dos treinamentos oficiais, pois foi baseado em 2 treinamentos nacionais e 1 internacional.......

----------


## catvbrasil

> David, tambem vo participar [email protected]


Enviei informações para o seu email........

----------


## catvbrasil

> Gostaria de saber mais informaçãoes!!!! [email protected]


Enviei informações para o seu email........

----------


## iacosta

favor enviar pro meu email informaçoes do curso [email protected] ; [email protected]

----------


## meinel

Bom dia
Gostaria de informações do Curso
[email protected]

----------


## thas

David, Tenho interesse quanto ao curso, favor mandar maiores informações para o [email protected] e se possivel também me adicionar no MSN.

----------


## Bahiatec

Opa...
Boa...
Quando iniciar o próximo, favor nos avisar.

Grato.

----------


## jesusnetworks

tambem quero participar do curso. estou em Sorocaba.

----------


## playboy

Esse curso, já vem com o mikrotik no pacote? o curso aborda desde a instalação inicial?







> Bem galera, demorou mais está saindo!!!
> 
> 
> INTRODUÇÃO
> Treinamento básico/intermediário/avançado de configuração do sistema Mikrotik. Este treinamento será uma interessante e detalhada introdução as funcionalidades deste sistema operacional e oferecerá aos participantes totais condições de colocar em prática todo o conteúdo aprendido.
> 
> 
> A QUEM SE DESTINA ESTE TREINAMENTO
> O treinamento é dirigido especialmente a administradores de redes, gerentes, encarregados da área de sistemas, donos de provedores, alunos e ex-alunos de treinamentos anteriores de Mikrotik, e a todos que desejam ter um maior conhecimento dos conceitos de roteamento em geral, e em especial com o produto Mikrotik. Ao final do treinamento, os participantes terão aprendido a configurar redes de qualquer dimensão com o Mikrotik, fazer roteamento, configurar serviços e usar os recursos de protocolo, telefonia IP, wireless, WDS, bridging, regras de firewall, queueing, sistemas de autenticação e tudo relativo a administração de redes LAN e WAN utilizado o Mikrotik.
> ...

----------


## srossato

CATV,

Gostaria que se possivel vc confirmasse a data do inicio do curso.

Vlw!

----------


## srossato

Vou dar um up nessa mensagem, pois realmente preciso dessa informação.

Vlw!





> CATV,
> 
> Gostaria que se possivel vc confirmasse a data do inicio do curso.
> 
> Vlw!

----------


## dougmoraes

E ai pessoal, galera alguem já se matriculou no curso on-line?e quem se matriculou recebeu algum tipo de material ou atenção referente ao curso on-line.

Vou colocar o que aconteceu comigo, fiz minha inscrição a mais ou menos um mês, fiz o depósito do valor e também enviei o fax com o comprovante, mas até agora não recebi nem um tipo de correspondência ou material.

Se alguem tiver recebido o material por favor diga quando recebeu, se alguem esta pensando em fazer o curso, aguarde uma posição favoravel para poder fazer o pagamento.

Abraço a todos os mikrotik maniacos

----------


## lucianogf

> Vou dar um up nessa mensagem, pois realmente preciso dessa informação.
> 
> Vlw!


não precisa "dar um up na mensagem" qualquer resposta você receberá em seu e-mail.

mas se não acessar o tópico desde o ultimo e-mail não receberá mais notificações.

----------


## srossato

> não precisa "dar um up na mensagem" qualquer resposta você receberá em seu e-mail.
> 
> mas se não acessar o tópico desde o ultimo e-mail não receberá mais notificações.


 
Eu sei disso, mas estou esperando isso a uma semana e nada, então resolvi colocar ela na lista de novos posts denovo pra ver se tinha alguma resposta, uma vez que conforme disse no meu primeiro post, preciso muito dessa informação.

E ja me ajudou muito dando esse up, pois essa resposta do amigo Doumoraes foi muito util pra mim.

Vlw!

----------


## froyer

> E ai pessoal, galera alguem já se matriculou no curso on-line?e quem se matriculou recebeu algum tipo de material ou atenção referente ao curso on-line.
> 
> Vou colocar o que aconteceu comigo, fiz minha inscrição a mais ou menos um mês, fiz o depósito do valor e também enviei o fax com o comprovante, mas até agora não recebi nem um tipo de correspondência ou material.
> 
> Se alguem tiver recebido o material por favor diga quando recebeu, se alguem esta pensando em fazer o curso, aguarde uma posição favoravel para poder fazer o pagamento.
> 
> Abraço a todos os mikrotik maniacos


Comigo aconteceu exatamente a mesma coisa...
Faz um mês q fiz o depósito e até o momento nada...
.....

----------


## catvbrasil

> Opa...
> Boa...
> Quando iniciar o próximo, favor nos avisar.
> 
> Grato.


Tecnicamente já iniciou.... O material está sendo postado aos inscritos do treinamento. Se tiver interesse, me envie um email para [email protected]

----------


## catvbrasil

> tambem quero participar do curso. estou em Sorocaba.


Amigo me envia um email para [email protected] pedindo informações......

----------


## catvbrasil

> Esse curso, já vem com o mikrotik no pacote? o curso aborda desde a instalação inicial?


Perfeitamente.... Peça informações em [email protected]

----------


## catvbrasil

> CATV,
> 
> Gostaria que se possivel vc confirmasse a data do inicio do curso.
> 
> Vlw!


Amigo o treinamento é a distância e você pode iniciar quando quiser... Já está iniciado... Postei hoje a primeira remessa das apostilas para os participantes... Se tive interesse, me mande um email para [email protected]

----------


## catvbrasil

> E ai pessoal, galera alguem já se matriculou no curso on-line?e quem se matriculou recebeu algum tipo de material ou atenção referente ao curso on-line.
> 
> Vou colocar o que aconteceu comigo, fiz minha inscrição a mais ou menos um mês, fiz o depósito do valor e também enviei o fax com o comprovante, mas até agora não recebi nem um tipo de correspondência ou material.
> 
> Se alguem tiver recebido o material por favor diga quando recebeu, se alguem esta pensando em fazer o curso, aguarde uma posição favoravel para poder fazer o pagamento.
> 
> Abraço a todos os mikrotik maniacos


Amigo, informações por email... Veja seu email que estou enviando hoje informações da sua postagem... O numero de rastreamento está nele, qualquer dúvida, entre em contato comigo, ok???

----------


## catvbrasil

> Comigo aconteceu exatamente a mesma coisa...
> Faz um mês q fiz o depósito e até o momento nada...
> .....


 
Amigo, informações por email... Veja seu email que estou enviando hoje informações da sua postagem... O numero de rastreamento está nele, qualquer dúvida, entre em contato comigo, ok???

----------


## catvbrasil

> Eu sei disso, mas estou esperando isso a uma semana e nada, então resolvi colocar ela na lista de novos posts denovo pra ver se tinha alguma resposta, uma vez que conforme disse no meu primeiro post, preciso muito dessa informação.
> 
> E ja me ajudou muito dando esse up, pois essa resposta do amigo Doumoraes foi muito util pra mim.
> 
> Vlw!


Você já se inscreveu??? Qual o seu nome e email???

----------


## srossato

> Você já se inscreveu??? Qual o seu nome e email???


 
Te enviei e-mail.


Sergio

----------


## dougmoraes

E ai pessoal.

Pessoal o seguinte recebi o material a sobre o curso do MK on-line, a apostila tem 94 paginas sendo configurações básicas e noções sobre redes. Estou no aguardo de novas informaçoes para a continuação do curso.

----------


## playboy

amigão.. depois que fizer o curso, posta ai pra gente, fala como foi o conteúdo, aprendizado, etc... tenho interesse em fazer, mas estou muito apertado de grana... abraços

----------


## minelli

Tb estou esperando a respeito do curso mas ñ recebi material nenhum ainda sobre o curso. o Unico que recebi foi um folder por e-mail.

----------


## catvbrasil

> Tb estou esperando a respeito do curso mas ñ recebi material nenhum ainda sobre o curso. o Unico que recebi foi um folder por e-mail.


Fala ae Minelli.... Entra em contato, pois você ainda não se inscreveu no treinamento....... [email protected]

----------


## catvbrasil

> Fala ae Minelli.... Entra em contato, pois você ainda não se inscreveu no treinamento....... [email protected]


Estamos em atendimento total... Abrimos o novo forum para os participantes e já começamos a enviar os materiais... aqueles que tem interesse ou desejam ter informações sobre o treinamento, podem enviar um email para [email protected] com o telefone FIXO, que entraremos em contato, explicando todos os procedimentos e respondendo dúvidas, relativas ao treinamento...

----------


## minelli

CATV como ficou decidido o valor total do curso e parcelas?

----------


## catvbrasil

> CATV como ficou decidido o valor total do curso e parcelas?


Enviei informações para o seu email.....

----------


## jhonnyp

me manda as informaçoes david.

[email protected]

----------


## brenovale

Fala David "Shrek" Marcony,
legal sua idéia de fazer um curso on line. Manda um e-mail pra mim com as informações, tem uns guris que trabalham em uns clientes meus, que precisam urgente de fazer um curso e não podem sair, e esse seu seria ideal.
[email protected]
Abraço

----------


## netpower

parabéns david, me manda por e-mail todas as informações sobre o treinamento.

----------


## netpower

quase me esquecendo, como eh a certificação.

----------


## netuai

qual a previsão do proximo treinamento? to querendo fazer o mesmo, e outra coisa, tem video aulas?

----------


## Atus

catv, o valor do treinamento continua o mesmo ou vc cedeu algo? Afinal para pequenos provedores de acesso, instalados em pequenas cidades, que desejam prestar um serviço melhor, o investimento ainda é alto!

Grato,

Atus Informática

----------


## catvbrasil

> catv, o valor do treinamento continua o mesmo ou vc cedeu algo? Afinal para pequenos provedores de acesso, instalados em pequenas cidades, que desejam prestar um serviço melhor, o investimento ainda é alto!
> 
> Grato,
> 
> Atus Informática


Amigo me manda um email: [email protected]

----------


## Michael

Parabéns David! ;-))

----------


## brito775

Parabéns David pela iniciativa.
Essa semana você fez um excelente trabalho remoto para o meu provedor e estou entusisamado.
Conte comigo no seu curso. Logo te envio a fax da confirmação de inscrição.
Abração,
Omar.

----------


## brunno22

Boa Tarde, amigo!
Estou interessado em fazer seu curso, poderia me enviar um e-mail com as condiçôes de pagamento e programa do curso?
Desde já agradeço e fico no aguardo.
[email protected]

----------


## NetoGO23

David me manda informações sobre o curso e formas de pagamento.
[email protected] ou [email protected]

Flw.

----------


## carlosallan

Boa Tarde!
Tenho interesse em fazer seu curso, poderia me enviar um e-mail com as condiçôes de pagamento e conograma do curso?

Atenciosamente

Allan

----------


## ederamboni

tem como fazer online????

----------


## catvbrasil

Mandem um email para [email protected]

----------


## claudiolegal2000

Cláudio Antônio Afonso
Rua:Irene 151 Comendador Soares - Nova Iguaçu -RJ
Tel: 21 93470488
Email: [email protected]
Aguardo notícias dos próximos treinamentos.

----------


## nosf

> Mandem um email para [email protected]


Cara, ja mandei dois emails e nada de resposta ainda......

----------


## catvbrasil

> Cara, ja mandei dois emails e nada de resposta ainda......


Me manda um ticket: suporte personalizado - catvbrasil - Mantido por Kayako SupportSuite

----------


## gladstony

Brilhante...

----------


## juniorboy

Ola amigo..me mande as informaçoes no meu imail [email protected]

fico no aguardo...

----------


## mdutra

Quando vai ser o proximo ?

----------


## sc4nn3r

> Quando vai ser o proximo ?


tb to interessado... no aguardo

----------


## ultralaser

Não vai começar esse curso?

----------


## paulojrandrade

muuuuito interesse... por favor mandar detalhes... [email protected]
Valleeeeuuu

----------


## fabiosansilva

Tb estou super interrado no curso, será a distância correto? mande detalhes para [email protected]

----------


## danyelvip

AMIGO GOSTARIA DE MAIS INFORMÇÕES SOBRE O CURSO POIS TENHO INTERECE, FAVOR MANDA PARA MEU EMAIL [email protected]
OBRIGADO

----------


## playboy

também tenho muito interesse... [email protected]

abraços a todos

----------


## rodrigorozario

Tembem tenho interesse. [email protected]

----------


## maxmelo

Estou dentro

----------


## srmsoares

também tenho interesse... [email protected]

----------


## jociano

Eu até estaria dentro mas... Kd? Nunca vi esse curso e faz é tempo que este tópico foi aberto. Aff, aff!!!

----------


## carlinhotocabrabo

tambem to dentro

----------

